# Floating Plants for 70 G community tank..



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello all.

I would like some advice - I would like to add some floating plants to my community tank so as to give some shelter for fish, reduce algal growth and add some greenery. I seem to have very little luck in finding any locally at pet shops. Does anyone know where to get some in the Maple Ridge area and/or what type I should be looking for.

Thanks.

Julie


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Julie. I don't have anymore floating plants otherwise I'd be happy to give you some. Triple tree has a few good ones such as azolla, and frogbit that you can buy.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome, I will check out Triple Tree - never even thought of there, but should have. Thanks for the suggestion Reckon.


----------

